

Ask HN: Would you quit your six figure, promising career path to learn to code? - gamechangr


======
djloche
No. You should learn to code in your free time, then leverage your new skills
to get a promotion and raise. Contribute to open source projects and build mvp
style learning projects.

If you are still serious about changing careers, keep working the day job and
save back as much money as you can while reaching out to
headhunters/startups/etc. Don't quit your job until you have accepted an offer
from another company and have a solid 6+ months cash reserve. Don't burn any
bridges.

~~~
gamechangr
I have more than six months for sure. I'm confident I wouldn't run out of
money, but may regret leaving a high paying job. thanks for the feedback
(guess I should have given a little more information)

~~~
kls
My recommendation would be if you truly want to program, then learn to program
and use your learning in your domain. Solution for problems that arise in that
domain and see if they can become products. To me this is the safest and most
effective path to not starting over completely.

------
mikecane
Why can't you learn to code after work or on weekends? There are people who've
written books that way. If you're determined, you'd do it that way. Otherwise,
you're just dreaming of riches -- which you already have, with a six-figure
salary few do have.

~~~
gamechangr
Partly because the traveling/effort that is required to succeed in my current
job is very demanding.

------
gamechangr
Has anyone made a change....if so do you "love it" or

"tell me what you wish someone would have told you"

I am just looking for a new mountain to climb (and hope it's not a "the grass
is always greener" situation)

------
gamechangr
I know very little about coding (thinking of starting with RoR), but would
love to hear if anyone has "made the jump"...do you have any regrets??

------
joelmaat
Just to learn how to code, rather than to branch out on your own, or to build
your own thing, or to launch your tested idea? No.

------
codgercoder
Unless something changes dramatically, your shelf life as an employable
programmer is going to be surprisingly limited.

~~~
gamechangr
That's the kind of real perspective I am looking for...

I assume that is for all programming (not a RoR specific comment?)

Thank you

------
veguss
No, you should hire them instead.

~~~
gamechangr
I don't really have a really specific burning desire for one concept.

I just wonder if developer love their jobs, or is it just an overplayed
alternate version of Hollywood (completely separate than the reality of the
startup life)

